# Should I buy? Xbox 360 Slim vs. PS3 Slim



## jellyman223 (Aug 15, 2010)

So I'm in the market for a new console! My old 360 RROD'd a while ago and I haven't really bothered with it so I'm wondering which console to get now. So all you fanboys/girls, neutrals, and helpfuls, please help me decide what to get!!!


----------



## ball2012003 (Aug 15, 2010)

Just before anyone says if your an online gamer get the 360, don't listen to them the ps3 online is just as good as the 360 online, I have both systems and i haven't noticed a single difference between the both in online gaming. Anyway I've been playing my ps3 more recently so yeah i think you should get the ps3, unless your waiting for Halo reach or something.


----------



## Deleted-247497 (Aug 15, 2010)

i voted xbox but just get whatever most of your friends have os you can play online with them


----------



## mehrab2603 (Aug 15, 2010)

xboxes are really unreliable.you should go with ps3.besides ps3 has a kickass exclusive library.


----------



## Alex221 (Aug 15, 2010)

Go With The Ps3,It Doesnt Have The Red Rings Of Death,And You Don't Have To Pay To Play Online Like In The Xbox.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Aug 15, 2010)

Alex221 said:
			
		

> Go With The Ps3,It Doesnt Have The Red Rings Of Death,And You Don't Have To Pay To Play Online Like In The Xbox.


Yeah, plus the PS3 has plenty of great ga- ...



nvm.


----------



## trumpet-205 (Aug 15, 2010)

mehrab2603 said:
			
		

> xboxes are really unreliable.you should go with ps3.besides ps3 has a kickass exclusive library.



Not really. The first batch of Xbox 360 are unreliable, yes. But I'll say they are comparable to Wii in terms of reliability now.

I'll say go with Xbox 360. But both consoles are pretty good at this stage.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Aug 15, 2010)

trumpet-205 said:
			
		

> mehrab2603 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah, I wouldn't go that far.

I would go with the PS3 though. Mainly because PS3 has more games to choose from. 360 has Gears, Halo, Crackdown, Forza, and Alan Wake to choose from. PS3 has much more to choose from since besides the above games that are listed, you can get the rest on the PS3.


----------



## smuddge (Aug 15, 2010)

i vote 360 slim.
ps3 sucks and has its own set of problems.  (bad lasers, ylod)


----------



## Infinite Zero (Aug 15, 2010)

smuddge said:
			
		

> i vote 360 slim.
> ps3 sucks and has its own set of problems.  (bad lasers, ylod)


Xbox 360 sucks and has it's own set of problems. (breaks game when the console moves, RROD, paid multiplayer)


----------



## gisel213 (Aug 15, 2010)

I personally love the 360 for the rrod issue casue i buy consoles from people with controllers for less the 30 bucks at timez then i fix them
and end up with quite alot of them aka all of them working so i never have to worry about having a 360 hell yeah... 

But for some strange reason a guy traded me a slim ps3 fully working for a repaired 360 i'm like wow free ps3's now hehe guess all that
repair work pays off and i didn't break my wallet...

All in all they have there pro's and con's but the ps3's break less than the 360's... while the wii's seriously gotta be tampered with or seriously
dropped to fuck it up....


----------



## DEagleson (Aug 15, 2010)

I own all three current generation consoles and i vote PS3 because thats what i usually play on.
Just watch out for multi platform games, as they tend to be X360 to PS3 ports sometimes and run horrible.
Dragon Age: Origins runs like s**t on my PS3. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





But like snico1995 mentioned, try grabbing the same console as your friends own so you can play online with them.

Also the Xbox 360 S is much more reliable and it includes a 250gb HDD and wireless N.
(Not that any gamer would choose wireless over a ethernet cable.)
Just dont move the X360 with games in the DVD drive, or you will end up with a severly scratched disc.
My friends Forza 3 disc got damaged that way, but he had some kind of Gamestop game protection with the purchase.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 15, 2010)

Both consoles are worth it. Really it comes down to if you have friends that game and you want to game with and which console they own. I was between getting a PS3 or Xbox 360 a few months ago and went with the Xbox 360 because all my friends had one. And honestly I couldn't see going any other way, since having my friends to play with is awesome.

Now, common misconceptions about the Xbox 360 since every generic fanboy will bring up the talking points for flaming on it.

- RRoD: Yes, older models will have a RRoD, but when he's talking about a Slim model, odds are it won't. There's better ventilation to prevent overheating as well as emergency shut off if it does overheat. Plus there's also later traditional Xbox models (aka "Jasper" models) which have a greatly decreased chance (or so I thought, correct me if I'm wrong) of getting a RRoD. And just be smart otherwise. Don't play it for huge stretches of time in dead heat. Keep the fans uncovered. You know the deal.
- Pay-to-play online: As a Xbox Live subscriber since day one of getting my Xbox I can safely say that yes, it is a rip-off, mainly because its competitors have free online. But really paying the, at most, $8 a month for Xbox Live isn't that bad. Or you can pay $50 a year for an annual plan or go into it with four people and have each person pay $25 a year (and yes, you can go across multiple Xbox's with this deal). Not to mention some of the XBLA deals aren't shabby. A few weeks ago I got all the Borderlands DLC half off. Saved myself $15 right there. The features on Live like forming parties and being able to jump into a friends game and what not are pretty nice too. Not sure how PSN works in that respect though.
- FPS machine: Any person who says the Xbox is nothing but FPS games is a pure dipshit. People say this for two reasons: 1) Call of Duty (which is popular on EVERY console), and 2) Halo. Yeah, there's a lot of first person games where you shoot, but not a lot of them can be classified as first person shooters. Borderlands is a "FPRPG" (first person role playing) and is a giant co-op loot fest game (and is awesome). Fallout 3 is a RPG in every sense. Oblivion is a RPG in every sense (not a shooter though). BioShock is a first person adventure. Left 4 Dead is a first person shooter but is heavily based on teamwork. And the Orange Box is a compilation of first person adventure (Half Life 2 + Episodes 1 and 2), first person puzzle (Portal), and first person shooter with team-based play (Team Fortress 2). Plus there's tons of other games to get from GTA IV to Red Dead Redemption to Mass Effect to Assassin's Creed and so-on.
- Disc scratching: It's true the Xbox will scratch discs if it's hit hard enough but seriously, just use common sense. I don't think I want to put ANY game console in the middle of my floor or where anyone will walk. Put it in an entertainment center or something. My brother and I have never scratched discs with our Xbox's (yes, we both have a separate Xbox) because he keeps his on a rack away from foot traffic and I keep mine away from where people would walk in my room.
- The computer is better: It is, but look at it this way. I asked my friend how much it cost for him to get all the parts for his high-end gaming computer. He said about $1200. And it plays just about everything good. I got my Xbox for about $130 used. I probably haven't even spent $500 yet on my Xbox in total (including games, Live subscription, the system itself, etc). So if you want to get a console with a lot in common with PC games for a better price than Xbox is a good choice. Sure stuff like Team Fortress 2 are severely gimped on the Xbox but for the most part games like Left 4 Dead and Borderlands are mostly the same, outside of paid DLC vs. free DLC.

Unfortunately I can't comment on the PS3 since I don't have one but through my research beforehand (when I was thinking about getting one) I did find that it does seem to have a good library of games (namely a lot of exclusives), doesn't have many technical problems (although it does get YLoD and Bluray burnouts now and then and I have friends who have had their system just bork), and it has free online and what not. Plus Bluray playing is a nice feature and makes a great substitute to a Bluray player.

So whatever you buy, you can't go wrong.

EDIT: Minor typo that completely changed the meaning of a sentence,


----------



## Delta517 (Aug 15, 2010)

I would go with the system you think has the best exclusives. If you like Halo, Mass Effect,Gears of War, Fable...etc, get that one. If you instead want games like Uncharted, inFamous, God of War...etc, get that one. 
You should also think about what other system your friends have, so you can play online with them and maybe borrow games off each other. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also the online on Xbox LIVE is not that bad. Its only a small fee to pay, and it has a great multiplayer too.


----------



## Scott-105 (Aug 15, 2010)

Don't listen to the PS3 fanboys about RRoD. It isn't as common as it used to be.

Anyway, I have both systems, and I use the 360 A LOT more. Mainly because all my friends have Xboxes. 
I have some good Xbox exclusives like Forza Motorsport 3, Gears of War, Halo, and Lost Odyssey. (I believe that's an exclusive) Forza is an EXCELLENT racer. It's the possibly the best I've ever played.


----------



## bazzi_h (Aug 15, 2010)

Honestly both systems are great (I only have a xbox 360 but my best friend has a ps3 so I get to play on both). Since the 360 slim, they basically have the same features now. The only differing factor is the games. Just buy the console that has the games you want to play and if you want buy the console you didn't get when you have some more money.


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Aug 15, 2010)

It depends on your preference. If you have more friends on one console than another then it would be good to get that console, and if you don't want to pay for online than ps3 would be better. Whereas if you don't mind paying live but want a better online experience then 360. Also have a look at the exclusives on the console. I have a ps3 but that's due to personal preference.



			
				bazzi_h said:
			
		

> Honestly both systems are great (I only have a xbox 360 but my best friend has a ps3 so I get to play on both). Since the 360 slim, they basically have the same features now. The only differing factor is the games. Just buy the console that has the games you want to play and if you want buy the console you didn't get when you have some more money.


On the contrary there are still quite a few differences.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 15, 2010)

Coincidentally, I was thinking the same thing.
I've decided on the Xbox 360 Slim, though mainly because of the price. I plan on getting the 4GB version mainly because I can purchase a HDD for cheap later on when I need more storage space. The PS3 Slim seems like a nifty little console, though. Most of my friends own a PS3, though with the exception of one with a 360. I'm also worried about paying each year for Xbox Live Gold. It might get costly. 

Honestly, it doesn't really matter which console I get. I just want to play Blur and Crackdown and all the other games I'm missing out by just owning a Wii. I never thought I would think about owning more than one console this gen. Microsoft did say that the 360 has another 5 years left in its lifespan so I'm not worried about another console coming out from them.


----------



## tk_saturn (Aug 15, 2010)

I have a 360 Falcon which I have in a cabinet. Most of the time I forget to open the door on the cabinet, the console still hasn't RROD or given a single error yet.

I've just brought a new 60GB pro and 120GB elite Jaspers off eBay, both appear (hopefully) to be Jtagable based on their lot numbers. If you hunt, i'm sure you'll be able to find one on eBay yourself.


----------



## Thoob (Aug 15, 2010)

Yeah, if you get a 360 slim it definitely won't red ring. That's because Microsoft _removed_ the red LEDs from the ring around the power button. But honestly, both consoles are so similar, just buy the one that most of your friends have so you can play with them.


----------



## giratina16 (Aug 15, 2010)

I have a PS3, I've played the Xbox and I hate it. I don't know why, I think it's the bulky controller and the fact it's from Microsoft. I hate Bill Gates. Anyway it's all about the games, I bought the PS3 because it's free online and Little Big Planet (Which I played for 20 minutes before being bored to tears) and Heavy Rain is awesome!


----------



## tk_saturn (Aug 15, 2010)

Apart from the D-Pad, most will agree the 360 controller is much better. Strange that it always reminds me of the Dreamcast controller....


----------



## ChuckBartowski (Aug 16, 2010)

Scott-105 said:
			
		

> Don't listen to the PS3 fanboys about RRoD. It isn't as common as it used to be.
> 
> Anyway, I have both systems, and I use the 360 A LOT more. Mainly because all my friends have Xboxes.
> I have some good Xbox exclusives like Forza Motorsport 3, Gears of War, Halo, and Lost Odyssey. (I believe that's an exclusive) Forza is an EXCELLENT racer. It's the possibly the best I've ever played.


Forza dont got shit on Gran Turismo /Fanboyism

Anyway, i would simply go with PS3 because of its exclusives. Not to mention some of the exclusives on 360 are actually also on PC.


----------



## XXLANCEXX (Aug 16, 2010)

I would say PS3 but I don't wanna sound like a fan boy... plus that new Castlevania Arcade game that just came out on the 360 looks promising and i wanted to play it but my 360's banned from MW2 and its not even modded idk how it got banned but what ever genres you have a taste for and which system has the most go for it 
PS.HALO SUCK'S and Lost Odyssey is TRASH sorry to put it out there


----------



## Deleted-247497 (Aug 16, 2010)

tk_saturn said:
			
		

> Apart from the D-Pad, most will agree the 360 controller is much better. Strange that it always reminds me of the Dreamcast controller....



omg i would pay so much money for a 360 controller with a ps3 d-pad, that shit is sooo good since most games basically sue it as extra bottons anyway, i hate the 360 d pad


----------



## XXLANCEXX (Aug 16, 2010)

The Only Thing mostly good about the 360 is Street Fighter on the Controller it feels so comfortable better than the PS3's controller


----------



## Hells Malice (Aug 16, 2010)

360.

The exclusives may not be as strong overall, but most every game the 360 and PS3 share...the 360 wins.
The PS3 exclusives aren't even an extensive list if you only count the good ones. Demon's Souls is about the best exclusive it has, which IS a big blow to the 360, but still.

The controller is better.

It looks cooler. (IMO)

Online is much better. It may cost money, but it's like $60 for 13 months. You can make more then that with a damn lemonade stand in a week.
Oh and by better i'm talking online community is bigger, the online system is more fleshed out, etc.
Also RRoD is now officially as common as the YLoD (PS3 version of RRoD).
Meaning it pretty much doesn't exist unless it is the fault of something other then the 360 itself. (IE: Gets dropped hard, is left on for days and days in the heat, crap like that)


----------



## monkat (Aug 16, 2010)

Hells Malice said:
			
		

> Online is much better. It may cost money, but it's like $60 for 13 months. You can make more then that with a damn lemonade stand in a week.



After taxes...a 10 hour workday.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 17, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> Hells Malice said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Depends on where you work. A 10 hour work day for me is $80 and that's almost minimum wage. 

It still comes out to be $8/month at most or $50/year at least, or $25/person for four people for a year. People bitch about Live purely because it's paid for, not because it's ridiculously overpriced. I mean, people pay $15/month for WoW. We pay half that for Live and we get to play any Live-enabled (which is like 90% of Xbox Live games) online and we also get discounts on XBLA games/add-ons. Not counting Facebook, Netflix, whatever.


----------



## Forstride (Aug 17, 2010)

Both are equally good in my opinion, and they each have their pros and cons.  I have a 360 (Pro, not the Slim model), and I haven't used a PS3 enough to really judge it, so I'm going to vote for the 360.


----------



## tk_saturn (Aug 17, 2010)

XXLANCEXX said:
			
		

> Lost Odyssey is TRASH sorry to put it out there


It's still miles better than FF13.


----------



## VmprHntrD (Aug 18, 2010)

When it comes down to it if you're avoiding the death happy pre-slim 360 and go with the newer one odds are it will hold up, at least until the next gen of systems show but only because they couldn't fix the problem, so they have the system shut itself down so it doesn't break down which is a nice consolation and saves you a pain in the ass repair.  Perhaps the hardware will work alright and for most it won't come to that, but for now it's a big question mark as time will only tell.  Ps3 on the other hand old or new style they don't overheat, and there's a far far smaller % of them doing the yellow light (compared to the red ring) but it can happen...hell even 1% of Wiis out there drop dead from mysterious circumstances.

Ultimately it's really going to come down probably to two things, perhaps three if you have a bunch of friends with one system or the other and you cave into peer pressure that way which makes sense.  The two things are going to be...do you want to pay more money to get online with your system or not?  And, the other is, which one has more games unique to it fitting your tastes?

On the first one sure it seems nitpicky, but it is an archaic bullshit stunt MS uniquely cons people with.  Effectively you can buy say Modern Warfare 2 for your 360 or your PS3, they both cost you $60(USD.)  For your PS3 you get a full game for $60 with full features, on the 360 you pay $60 and only can use more or less the local and single player and have to pony up $50/yr aka $4.17 a month (or if you do the stupid $8 a month plan) to get use of your $60 purchase which is bullshit.  This does matter to people, quite a few, some would be Sony fanboys or MS haters looking for a reason to dig, but for more it's a valid argument.

The second is games...it's all about the uniques.  In general with old xbox it really was the FPS box and it had a small clustering around a few other select genres.  The 360 has improved upon this, some, but in all it still really has that carry over market from the original hardware and just expanded upon it such as JRPGs which it didn't dig for before really.  Ultimately though on the 360 many genres get some representation, but it still has a hardcore focus towards the FPS, W/JRPG, Sports, Racing, and others kind of fall to the side as more minor support.  The PS3 on the other hand, ports between systems aside has more unique variety, and while it has a few less unique to the system games, the case could be made for quality over quantity.  PS3 sure gets a lot of those FPS games too and those Sports and Racing games sure, but it also gets a lot more of those really good adventure (Uncharted Series) games, 3d Platformers (Sly Cooper Collection/Ratchet and Clank series), unique quick time story things (Heavy Rain), 3d action/puzzle platformers (God of War etc types) to go around.

So depending on the style of gamer you are and what genres tickle your pickle best will really settle you on what system to get.  And if being hosed by a pay service to use the full features of your games pisses you off as well that obviously will affect your decision making choices too.


----------



## Hells Malice (Aug 18, 2010)

Vampire Hunter, you probably shouldn't talk about stuff you don't even know about, lol. (i'm talking RRoD specifically, not your whole post)
RRoD had been fixed around the time of the elite. RRoD problems persisted for a while because newer model pros/arcades obviously didn't hit the shelves until all the old stock was gone. They weren't just going to throw it out. Even since the release of the elite the RRoD rate kept dropping with other tweaks.
These days getting RRoD is VERY rare, and usually it's the fault of something other then the 360 if it RRoDs.

As well, the yearly fee for XBL is something a 7 year old can come up with in a week or less. For a much, much better service...it's worth it. I for one thing PSN needs to go pay4features.


As for the genres, I agree there. Exclusives are a good pull factor, but If neither of the consoles exclusives have a definite pull, it's all a matter of how many friends use whichever console more. If you have no friends to add on either, or not that many, then the 360 would be a good choice since, as I said before, PS3 and 360 shared games are better on 360. Especially the online ones.


----------



## VmprHntrD (Aug 18, 2010)

So you're saying the problems persisted but not enough to bother you because I know people with the elite who had the same crap happen to them so it's not a lack of being informed.  Obviously they're not huge fail bombs like the original system and first upgrade where they ate it like a 1/3 of the time, but the problem was far more prevalent than with the PS3 or Wii.

To your second point, perhaps a 7 year old could, that's not the point and you're being an apologist entirely on that.  The fact is they're charging to use part of the game you paid full rate for while Sony does not.  MS charges just to use pretty much anything, whereas Sony lets you do anything and their fee schedule is made for perks, discounts, and other deals.  Seems you're out of touch as you're not aware of PSN+ which is pay for voice chat, exclusive demos, full game downloads to try for a day or so, free games, 1/2 off prices that rotate on games/themes/avatars and so on every 2 weeks.  Sony has gone pay for features, but they're doing it the right way -- not forcing a fee to use the multiplayer part of a game you buy.

Also not all 'shared'(port) games are better on the 360, sadly more are, but few are all that noticable while others are ugly stains of failure like Bayonetta.  The problem is the developer because if they start with the 360 the games look worse on the PS3 a bit due to how textures work, but if they make stand alone or PS3 first copies, they get the better game.  All comes down to developer laziness.


----------



## hughjass (Aug 18, 2010)

Hells Malice said:
			
		

> Vampire Hunter, you probably shouldn't talk about stuff you don't even know about, lol. (i'm talking RRoD specifically, not your whole post)
> RRoD had been fixed around the time of the elite. RRoD problems persisted for a while because newer model pros/arcades obviously didn't hit the shelves until all the old stock was gone. They weren't just going to throw it out. Even since the release of the elite the RRoD rate kept dropping with other tweaks.
> These days getting RRoD is VERY rare, and usually it's the fault of something other then the 360 if it RRoDs.



That's actually total rubbish. Myself, and every single person I know who owns a 360 who bought it in the last year or two, has seen it fail within 6 months of purchase (and that's about 30 odd people.) As far as I know they were all treated well, sat in well ventilated, open areas. Anyway as far as I'm concerned, you should be able to stick your console in an entertainment cabinet, with the doors closed, and not have to worry about overheating. No other console or PC I have owned has ever required me to do anything more than make sure the air vents aren't blocked off. You shouldn't have to dedicate an entire table, with nothing else on it, just to a console. Especially when it overheats and dies anyway, like mine did. I only owned it for 5 months, and I bought it last year.

If you look on youtube, you'll find plenty of videos about the new 360 slim overheating and scratching disks too. They have never directly addressed the airflow problem with the 360, and have therefore fixed nothing.

It's a shame because I actually really like the 360 generally. It's just the hardware is appalling.


----------



## jan777 (Aug 18, 2010)

LOOk how serious this topic is.

Walls of text!

LoL. i think that you should get the ps3 cause you already experienced the 360. maybe you can save up and buy a second hand 360 in the future though, if you liked it.


----------



## hughjass (Aug 18, 2010)

Well, my personal vote goes to the PC-FX


----------



## Maz7006 (Aug 18, 2010)

Im sure there are already many opinions and advice on the matter but as a owner of both and regular user this is what i have t say for both


The Live experience is great, the way you can manage parities, see properly where and exactly what your friends are doing is nice as well

However the xbox marketplace setup is somewhat poor IMO

PSN has a less extensive party management/friend  thingy system; yet the store is just much better. SO clear, so easy to see the price, fast, nice setup

I wont go into in depth about the hardware issues and all, there is no real pt, all games on both consoles look good, and if they dnt then its either a crap game or your TV

Bottom line, if your into the multi-player and most of your friends own a certain console, then just go for that one

still if anything is see there is much more value for your money with a PS3 these days, some crazy bundles and prices, you won't regret.


----------



## VmprHntrD (Aug 20, 2010)

Well if piracy is your shit, ps3 just looked to have been screwed by some douchebags with a usb dongle that allows you to run unsigned code much like a dev kit off a menu.  So if free games, a blu ray movie player, and more unique to system games over a wider set of genres does it for ya that's a huge plus to add to the list.


----------



## amptor (Aug 29, 2010)

PS3
----
Pros:
-upcoming modchip which you can store homebrew/games on HDD
-better quality control
-Sony in house studio exclusives (remember kids, Sony is a motion pictures company as well so they know some things)
-3D glasses support for 120hz HDTV
-PSN is free
-built in wireless networking
-most popular games mainly are what are most popular on the xbox360
-large bluray capability for more content in games
-can play bluray movies in full 1080p and 720p
-supports high definition up to 1080p for games

Cons:
-no Halo games (this is debatable to me if it is a con. some people really like Halo a lot)
-somewhat pricey
-possibly not made in Japan any longer and may now be made in China (need to look at the label to see, as I am not sure)
-games are very large
-it is always rumored that Sony may restructure their online gaming to a pay basis similar to xbox live and this would be very easy for them to do in a system update
-can get banned from PSN if you use the new dongle mod
-sony can very easily disable the usb mod or even the usb ports altogether 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 with an update

Xbox360 slim
----------------
Pros:
-moddable now
-built in wireless networking
-Xbox360 exclusives including Halo
-similar library of popular titles to PS3 (a la ports)
-games are dual layer
-supports high definition up to 1080p for games
-plays games still in single player if it gets banned
-the mod always works, even if the system is updated

Cons:
-can very easily get banned from xbox live for various reasons including the mod
-poor quality control as demonstrated in the past. this is due to taking the low bid in China
-uses xclamps again
-it is made in China rather than in Japan or the USA
-Xbox live costs about $40-$50 a year
-games are small so less storage for content is available
-can not play bluray movies
-there are some whiney 10-12 year old kids on xbox live (I don't really mind this)


----------



## Tanas (Aug 29, 2010)

The PS3 is now made in China, like almost everything else


----------



## amptor (Aug 29, 2010)

Tanas said:
			
		

> The PS3 is now made in China, like almost everything else




almost makes good reason for me to list like 100000 pros of owning a ps2 console.


----------



## GutsMan.EXE (Aug 29, 2010)

Get the Xbox 360. The xbox is only fail in the hands of people who don't know what to do, you'll only get a RROD if your don't have enough natural ventilation and thus the xbox overheats. Also inserting your hdd wrongly can give you a RROD thought easily fixable by taking it out and putting back in.

Though in saying that get the console more of your group of friends have so you can play with them and not be left out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## gifi4 (Aug 29, 2010)

my decision was the PS3 and I don't regret it, it was a hard decision for me, my BEST friend that I've known since kindergarten got an Xbox and all my other friends got ps3's so because more people had the ps3's I chose that and now I am very happy with my choice.


----------



## Jasper07 (Aug 29, 2010)

Definitely a ps3 slim. It's not that xbox sucks or something, but the ps3 is just way better in my opinion. And now with the ps jailbreak the ps3 can finally be hacked too. Which is a pretty big plus for me because the games are not so cheap.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Aug 29, 2010)

Jasper07 said:
			
		

> Definitely a ps3 slim. It's not that xbox sucks or something, but the ps3 is just way better in my opinion. And now with the ps jailbreak the ps3 can finally be hacked too. Which is a pretty big plus for me because the games are not so cheap.


But you knew that Sony sued OZModChips and implemented a temporary ban...



Spoiler



for now


 right??


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Aug 29, 2010)

Both consoles are really cheap now. Get a PS3, the only two games the 360 has left up its sleeves are Halo Reach and Gears of War 3. Once both are out, owning a 360 is useless. However, both of those are seriously overrated piece of crap.

You also need a PS3 to play the upcoming Final Fantasy Versus 13, since this one is definitely a ps3 exclusive. If you are a fan of jrpg, same.

PS3 has good games, Uncharted, resistance, Killzone, Gran Turismo, LittleBigPlanet, Ratchet and Clank, God of War and more of them.

360 only has Halo, Gears of War, Forza and some other lame craps. Halo and Gears are overrated and suck, Forza just pale in comparison to GT5. Also, the 360 had Mass effect, but it's going on PS3. ME2 is getting a PS3 release with extra content and there is no doubt that Mass effect 3 will go on PS3 and probably released the same day as the 360 version.


----------



## ZeroTm (Aug 29, 2010)

Giga_Gaia said:
			
		

> Both consoles are really cheap now. Get a PS3, the only two games the 360 has left up its sleeves are Halo Reach and Gears of War 3. Once both are out, owning a 360 is useless. However, both of those are seriously overrated piece of crap.
> 
> You also need a PS3 to play the upcoming Final Fantasy Versus 13, since this one is definitely a ps3 exclusive. If you are a fan of jrpg, same.
> 
> ...



Sounds like a lot of fanboyism, but sure whateva

I'd say, go to a local geek shop, try out the xbox and ps3 and decide what you like most. I bought the xbox because of my friends and halo. The controller feels a lot better, too, but that's only my opinion. The PS3 has free online which is good if you're cheap. The PS3 has better adventure exclusive, while the Xbox has better shooter exclusives. The xbox is also more of a multiplayer console, because of the crossgame party chat and the more onlineplayers. The PS3 is more of a singleplayer console.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Aug 29, 2010)

PS3 ~ it's the console of the month now...


----------



## VmprHntrD (Aug 30, 2010)

Now that's not fair -- console of the month hardly.  For pirates with a hard-on sure, but it has been the thing that was flagged with the 'buy' tag a good while now since it hit $300.  They started having out a consistent level of console specific grade A quality stuff come out and still coming out at a decent pace either on disc or not.  When you figure that in, the no-charge basic online function, and the blu-ray playing being of a high caliber it's really not a stupid system to really consider.


----------



## redact (Aug 30, 2010)

360 slim vs ps3:

i'd say go with both, they both have enough exclusives to make the purchase "worth it"

if piracy is your thing - both will shortly have ways to pirate on them made available to the general public
(ps3: psjailbreak and clones, 360 s: see teamjungle's youtube video)


360 slim vs 360:

well soon enough one way or another for pirating on the slim will be made available to the general public
so for pirates, it's good

there's also the built in wifi, less power usage, less chance of overheating probs, quieter fans etc so that's good

only reason i'd really go for the old design ones would be to pick up a second hand 360 on the cheap which can be jtagged (which i did end up doing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

if you were looking at a non jtaggable old style 360 just for the cheaper price i'd probably suggest to stray away because even though the overheating was somewhat improved in the later ones, it was still there and more likely then the new model which is, as i said, less power hungry and runs a little cooler..


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Aug 30, 2010)

Vampire Hunter D said:
			
		

> Now that's not fair --




I'd say it is.

It might be your last chance to pick up a PS3 that can use the exploit. Once the next firmware or hardware revison comes out, compatibility might be gone for good.

Of course, no one really knows, but it is better to be safe than to miss your chance.

I mean, look at what happened with the PSP -- PSP2000 (hackable) sells for much, much more than the PSP3000 (or the uhackable PSP2000). It may be your last chance to pick up an affordable hackable PS3...


Just my 2 cents...




BTW: Homebrew FTW! Hacking is about much more than piracy.... A hacked PSP2000 is a beautiful console to have for homebrew.... And homebrew on PS3? Well, time will tell, but I'd love to have Linux back....


----------



## redact (Aug 30, 2010)

Schizoanalysis said:
			
		

> Vampire Hunter D said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


but psp1000k is still cheap as ever and when it comes to a home console, size doesn't really matter _too_ much so he could always just go and pick up a 2nd hand phat eventually...


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Aug 30, 2010)

mercluke said:
			
		

> but psp1000k is still cheap as ever and when it comes to a home console, size doesn't really matter _too_ much so he could always just go and pick up a 2nd hand phat eventually...



True, but PSP2000 is much better... (screen, etc)

And if the second hand Phat PS3 has firmware over 3.41, it *may* be unable to be hacked... Also, I wouldn't really trust the lasers in 2nd hand PS3s -- the original owner may be selling it because the laser is dodgey...


----------



## Jasper07 (Aug 30, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> Jasper07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yes I do but that's only for Australia right?.... right?!?


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Aug 30, 2010)

I'm guessing that Price Angels or another HK retailer will have a knockoff for $20-$30 soon enough.


----------



## redact (Aug 30, 2010)

if i had the cash then I'd go for the real thing after seeing how they donated to ozmodchips to support their legal situation with sony

but yeah.. when the cheap/free alternatives arrive I'll be ready and waiting :3


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 30, 2010)

Giga_Gaia said:
			
		

> Both consoles are really cheap now. Get a PS3, the only two games the 360 has left up its sleeves are Halo Reach and Gears of War 3. Once both are out, owning a 360 is useless. However, both of those are seriously overrated piece of crap.
> 
> You also need a PS3 to play the upcoming Final Fantasy Versus 13, since this one is definitely a ps3 exclusive. If you are a fan of jrpg, same.
> 
> ...



Lol, if you think Gears 3 and Halo Reach are the "only good games coming out", then you seriously have no clue what you're talking about. Not to mention you won't even bother bringing up all its past greats but will feel free to do it for the PS3. OH HOW YOU LIMIT THE INFORMATION.

And exclusives don't matter, I bought a Xbox to play good games, not to play exclusives. I hardly have any exclusives (unless you count a bagillion XBLA games). I don't buy systems based on exclusives, I buy systems based on overall library. Also because I wanted to play with friends.

The only reason to play Mass Effect 2 is so you can continue the story from Mass Effect 1. Having a boring trailer showing you the story doesn't help. Carrying over all your decisions is what makes it great. From minor decisions to major decisions they all carry into ME2. You simply can't do that with Mass Effect 2 alone, sure you can choose some of them in the beginning (I think) but it's not anywhere near extensive as playing the first ME and carrying the save over. And no, the first ME won't be coming to anywhere outside of the PC and Xbox any time soon. Microsoft published it and odds are won't be giving it up any time soon. And yeah, Mass Effect 3 will probably by on all three "HD" consoles (Xbox, PS3, and PC), but the first game will probably still have ramifications in the third one. Simply put Mass Effect isn't worth playing unless you play it as a series in total.

With all that being said I may sound like "raging Xbox fanboy" but the PS3 is still a good buy. The exclusives aren't bad and you don't have to pay for online (although Xbox Live is pretty good). But really buying either system works since you really should only worry about multiconsole releases. Exclusives can be good but their hardly worth it over fantastic titles like Fallout 3 (with New Vegas also coming out in November), Oblivion, Borderlands, etc etc.


----------



## VmprHntrD (Aug 30, 2010)

Ehh carrying over decision is overrated.  I can see how it would be a draw to some, but it won't be to others as it won't be a big whoop.

I'm seriously considering the release as I've had people tell me the game is a big improvement over the first and is pretty engaging.  I am curious to see how they handle the backstory of the first game but i'm not going to cry over it too much if they do something that makes sense.  For all we know they could do some q&a bit with a story so you can fake those pivotal decisions to get the take up on the new one when it arrives.  There's just a lot of questions with no answers so far.


----------

